# Frage zu Barspin



## Mador (5. August 2005)

Hallo an alle!
Also ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich konnte schon einen Barspin, nur ich hab den Barspin so gemacht dass der rechte Fuß auf dem hinterem Peg stand. Ich fand das leichter und so konnte ich ihn auch.
Nur jeder normale BMXer macht den Barspin auf den Trappern. Jetzt habe ich das heute versucht und jetzt habe ich einfach Angst den Lenker loszulassen, ich dreh den Lenker immer 90° und dann dreh ich wieder zurück weil ich Angst habe den Lenker loszulassen.
Könnt ihr mir bitte Tipps geben was zu beachten ist beim Barspin und was ich auf keinen Fall machen darf?!

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus.

     Tschau Seby


----------



## kater (5. August 2005)

Machen: Einfach Bunnyhop und wird den Scheiss.

Nicht machen: In Foren fragen, was du machen musst, wenn du Angst vor einem Trick hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (5. August 2005)

mir hats geholfen das Ding erstmal ohne Bunnyhop und ohne Klemmen zu beherrschen. Dann gehts eigentlich recht einfach, verletzen kann man sich eigentlich "nur" an den Fingern.


----------



## Flatpro (5. August 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> mir hats geholfen das Ding erstmal ohne Bunnyhop und ohne Klemmen zu beherrschen. Dann gehts eigentlich recht einfach, verletzen kann man sich eigentlich "nur" an den Fingern.



oder am knieeeeee


----------



## Rayndeor (6. August 2005)

Sattl klemmen, nach hinten den Kadaver , lenker drehn und gut is    .
hab auch 2 versuche gebrauch.


----------



## der Digge (6. August 2005)

Rayndeor schrieb:
			
		

> Sattl klemmen, nach hinten den Kadaver , lenker drehn und gut is    .
> hab auch 2 versuche gebrauch.


dat is fusch, der fährt doch BMX


----------



## Rayndeor (6. August 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> dat is fusch, der fährt doch BMX


na und? so mach ich ihn auch aufm BMX.
den hat mir auch so nen Bmxer erklärt.


----------



## cryptic. (6. August 2005)

ich schaffs auch nicht..so überwindung ist kein problem..
wenn ich werfe, haut das rad immer nach vorne ab und ich kann gar nicht mehr fangen
kleinen tip für mich?


----------



## evil_rider (6. August 2005)

Rayndeor schrieb:
			
		

> na und? so mach ich ihn auch aufm BMX.
> den hat mir auch so nen Bmxer erklärt.




seit wann klemmt man den sattel für lenker loslassen sachen?


----------



## eKual (6. August 2005)

Hi Mador !! 
Ich versuche dir mal zu Helfen.
1.Du Versuchst Dein sattel an der kniekelle zu klemen
2.Du Versuchst mit deiner Hand den lenker zudrehen mit der hand wo du mit zurecht kommst !!
3.du fängst den lenker mit der linken oder rechten hand!!
4.Du lässt dich landen !!


----------



## der Digge (6. August 2005)

eKual schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mador !!
> Ich versuche dir mal zu Helfen.
> 1.Du Versuchst Dein sattel an der kniekelle zu klemen


da gibts nix was man mit den knien klemmen könnte 


			
				eKual schrieb:
			
		

> 2.Du Versuchst mit deiner Hand den lenker zudrehen mit der hand wo du mit zurecht kommst !!


hmmm.. jaja richtig richtig, aber werfen und so ne


			
				eKual schrieb:
			
		

> 3.du fängst den lenker mit der linken oder rechten hand!


also mit der anderen (z.B. mit rechts werfen - mit links fangen)


			
				eKual schrieb:
			
		

> 4.Du lässt dich landen !!


äähh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (6. August 2005)

also muss du sooo machen.. fährs mit nen paar verrückten mtblern nach köln, von denen einer das immer versucht, dann schreißte einmal laut, **** ey ich trau mich dat nich, dann machste einfach und schwupps barspin


----------



## der Digge (6. August 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> also muss du sooo machen.. fährs mit nen paar verrückten mtblern nach köln, von denen einer das immer versucht, dann schreißte einmal laut, **** ey ich trau mich dat nich, dann machste einfach und schwupps barspin


hast vergessen das den vorher noch einer im daher rollen zufällig schafen muss


----------



## alöx (6. August 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> seit wann klemmt man den sattel für lenker loslassen sachen?



Seitdem man auch Fakies mit oder ohne Bremse macht. Jedem so wie es ihm gefällt, ne Evil? Du machst es halt ohne und jemand anderes mit.


----------



## evil_rider (6. August 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Seitdem man auch Fakies mit oder ohne Bremse macht. Jedem so wie es ihm gefällt, ne Evil? Du machst es halt ohne und jemand anderes mit.




kater machts meines wissens nach auch ohne...


----------



## machtsgut (6. August 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> kater machts meines wissens nach auch ohne...



wusste garnich das ihr beiden die einzigen radfahrer seid...


----------



## TO283 (6. August 2005)

Hi,

wenn ma grad beim thema san und ich den auch net schaff frag ich mal.
Wenn ich langsam anfahre und das VR hochziehe damit das Vr in der Luft ist versuch in den Lenker zu drehen, mein Problem liegt nun darin das ich net weiß wie schnell ich den Lenker drehen soll, wie schnell dreht ihr ihn, voll schnell oder eher langsam?
Habt ihr auch manchmal das Problem das ihr euch zu weit nach hinten lehnt und euch das Bike nach vorne abhaut und ich nun ohne bike auf dem rasen bzw. straße steht?

mfg To283


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machtsgut (6. August 2005)

TO283 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wenn ma grad beim thema san und ich den auch net schaff frag ich mal.
> Wenn ich langsam anfahre und das VR hochziehe damit das Vr in der Luft ist versuch in den Lenker zu drehen, mein Problem liegt nun darin das ich net weiß wie schnell ich den Lenker drehen soll, wie schnell dreht ihr ihn, voll schnell oder eher langsam?
> ...



 du solltest erwähnen das du mtb fährst...

je langsamer, umso stylisher (in meinen augen).....den fehler den viele machen, ist das rad mit der kraft aus den armen hochzuziehen, dann fällt das lenekr loslassen sehr schwer....sattel klemmen, arsch nach hinten und dann mit den beinen das VR lupfen...einafch rumwerfen und gut is..


----------



## Mador (6. August 2005)

Hey!
Okay vielen Dank für eure Tipps, ich schaff ihn jetzt sogut wie immer, ist ja eigentlich ganz einfach wenn man ihn kann  !
Also Danke nochmal!

Tschau


----------



## der Digge (6. August 2005)

davoZ schrieb:
			
		

> wusste garnich das ihr beiden die einzigen radfahrer seid...


ich klemm auch nicht, zumindest net geziehlt und der Flatpro au net   

@TO283 - rum is rum, besser zu schnell als zu langsam drehen (fangen vorausgesetzt)


----------



## machtsgut (6. August 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> ich klemm auch nicht, zumindest net geziehlt und der Flatpro au net
> 
> @TO283 - rum is rum, besser zu schnell als zu langsam drehen (fangen vorausgesetzt)



jeder machts halt anders, das woltle ich mit dem satz oben ausdrücken


----------



## Flatpro (6. August 2005)

schnell hat style, weil es nur wenige gibt, die bei langsamem werfen den lenker in der luft auch wieder fangen!


----------



## kater (6. August 2005)

So langsam wie möglich drehen, jedoch immer noch in der Luft catchen. Sonst kommt Evil, die Stylepolice und steckt euch ein Primo Stoogie in den Popo.

Kommt darauf an... Wenn ich Barpins in oder aus Banks mache, dann relativ langsam. Stufen rauf so schnell wie möglich, runter so langsam wie möglich, Rails raus egal und Rails/Curbs rein so schnell wie möglich. Kommt immer auf die Situation an.


----------



## ZoMa (6. August 2005)

Super, jetzt wissen wir alle, was du fürn Hot Bandito bist..


----------



## machtsgut (6. August 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Super, jetzt wissen wir alle, was du fürn Hot Bandito bist..



biste auffn kopp jefallen?


----------



## evil_rider (7. August 2005)

das issa wohl nicht nur einmal...


----------



## UrbanJumper (7. August 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> schnell hat style, weil es nur wenige gibt, die bei langsamem werfen den lenker in der luft auch wieder fangen!



man darf den Lenker auch gern etwas später fangen, aber nicht so spät das man no hand landing macht...
dir geht das eh am ars ch vorbei, du machst ja manual 180 barspin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZoMa (7. August 2005)

davoZ schrieb:
			
		

> biste auffn kopp jefallen?


Beef kannste mit mir anfangen, wenn du deine Gliedmaßen mal auf nen richtiges Fahrrad schwingst und nicht mehr mit deinem Chopper rumsissyst..



			
				evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> das issa wohl nicht nur einmal...


Bei dem was ich von dir so lese wünsch ich mir manchmal, dass das nur Posttraumatische Hirngespinste sind die man auf ein o.g. Ereingnis zurückfuhren kann...Ich hoffe da wohl vergebens..


----------



## evil_rider (7. August 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem was ich von dir so lese wünsch ich mir manchmal, dass das nur Posttraumatische Hirngespinste sind die man auf ein o.g. Ereingnis zurückfuhren kann...Ich hoffe da wohl vergebens..




werd net frech, oder ich verpetz dich bei deiner mama das du um diese uhrzeit noch wach warst!


----------



## eKual (7. August 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> da gibts nix was man mit den knien klemmen könnte
> 
> hmmm.. jaja richtig richtig, aber werfen und so ne
> 
> ...



ich wollte es so gut erklären wie es geht


----------



## Jeremy (8. August 2005)

Hi,

hier mein idiotensicherer Übungs-Tipp für den Barspin: BMX / MTB egal..

1.) Ziehe Handschuhe an! Setze dich auf dein Bike, drücke dein Hinterrad an irgendeine Mauer oder Zaun, oder was auch immer..., so das dein Vorderrad in der Luft ist (ein paar cm reichen). 
Jetzt machst Du es Dir gemütlich, z.B vor der Glotze und drehst deinen Lenker hin und zurück - erst langsam, dann schneller. Das ganze machst Du solange, bis es ohne Hinschauen reibungslos funktioniert und sich die Bewegung automatisiert.
Achte darauf das du dir keine Bewegung aneignest, bei der du dir ständig die Finger anhaust- besonders beim Fangen wichtig, AUA  !! (auf Daumen achten, nicht abspreizen)
Spätestens nach einer Halbenstunde sollte der Bewegungsablauf inkl. werfen und fangen relativ sicher klappen! wenn nicht, mach weiter!
2.) Erhöhe das Tempo und versuche nicht hinzuschauen, sondern verfolge, wie es deine Art ist, aufmerksam die Sesamstrasse  

3. Wenn du ca. 10 von 10 Versuchen bei den Trockenübungen ohne Fehler schafftst, geh raus und machs vorerst bei langsamer fahrt - 
Zieh den Lenker hoch, klemm von mir aus den Sattel mit den Knien, wirf den Lenker rum, fang ihn, wirf wieder zurück, fang ihn, GRINSE und denk dir: "verdammt, vor dem scheiss hatte ich schiss?!?"  

Du wirst sehen, es klappt sofort, garantiert!

schwieriger wirds bei den Bunny-barspins  

WICHTIG: der Lenker sollte wirklich optimal eingestellt sein, also nicht zu weit vorn oder hinten... selbstredend, dass ein ein Meter breiter Lenker nicht gerade förderlich ist...

greets, J.


----------



## derFisch (9. August 2005)

weiss nich, aber Barspins am Boden sehen aufm Bmx echt lächerlich aus!


----------



## Jeremy (9. August 2005)

hmm,

stimmt, aber irgendwie muss ja Anfangen, oder? 
Ein Schritt nach dem anderen....



J.


----------



## machtsgut (9. August 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Beef kannste mit mir anfangen, wenn du deine Gliedmaßen mal auf nen richtiges Fahrrad schwingst und nicht mehr mit deinem Chopper rumsissyst..
> 
> 
> Bei dem was ich von dir so lese wünsch ich mir manchmal, dass das nur Posttraumatische Hirngespinste sind die man auf ein o.g. Ereingnis zurückfuhren kann...Ich hoffe da wohl vergebens..



"beef" kannste mit mir auch haben, aber du weisst schon das du dich gerade mit einem agressiven BERG anlegst?   im internet immer ne grosse fresse haben, warscheinlich biste eh nur son 11 Jähriger Furz....wenn man dich anschreit fängste bestimmt schon an zu heulen, also setz dich bei mama auffn schoß, nuckel an ihrer brust und halt die fresse.


----------



## ZoMa (9. August 2005)

Alter, was du hier fürn Clownklamauk bringst ist ja schon mehr als infantil. Wer ist denn hier der Webmaulheld, der hier gleich auf Aggro macht, weil man polemische Kommentare zu einem seiner pseudo Internethomies rüberschickt..

Was fürn Haargel-24h-Fitnessfactorytyp du auch immer sein magst zählt hier nicht, außerdem bin ich weder 11 noch schlottern mir die Knie vor dir nur weil du ein anschlagdynamisches Keyboard hast. Außerdem, um auf deine PM zurück zu kommen, habe ich nicht nur Fotos, sondern auch ein Video hochgeladen.

Vielleicht benutzt du nächstes Mal lieber Kopf und Maus denn Emotionen und Tastatur.

Sollte mein Apell im Sande verlaufen sein, hier Support:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=176178&page=2

Sayonara


----------



## GizzZ (15. August 2005)

Was meint ihr denn alle mit klemmen?! Soll da der Sattel zwischen beiden knien festgeklemmt werden oder wie? Weil das stell ich mir ziemlich schwer vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rayndeor (18. August 2005)

GizzZ schrieb:
			
		

> Was meint ihr denn alle mit klemmen?! Soll da der Sattel zwischen beiden knien festgeklemmt werden oder wie? Weil das stell ich mir ziemlich schwer vor...



ist einfach, du lehnst dich nach hinten, bis du deine beine am Sattel merkst, dann beine zusammenkneifen.
für barspin muss das nach hinten lehnen mitm bissl mehr schmackes gemacht werden, klemmen, lenker werfen, fangen, und weiterfahren.


----------



## der Digge (18. August 2005)

Fahrschule - Freedom #51 (Heft 3/2003)


----------



## Salieri (18. August 2005)

Mador schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle!
> Also ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich konnte schon einen Barspin, nur ich hab den Barspin so gemacht dass der rechte Fuß auf dem hinterem Peg stand. Ich fand das leichter und so konnte ich ihn auch.
> Nur jeder normale BMXer macht den Barspin auf den Trappern. Jetzt habe ich das heute versucht und jetzt habe ich einfach Angst den Lenker loszulassen, ich dreh den Lenker immer 90° und dann dreh ich wieder zurück weil ich Angst habe den Lenker loszulassen.
> Könnt ihr mir bitte Tipps geben was zu beachten ist beim Barspin und was ich auf keinen Fall machen darf?!
> ...


 
Hi!

Ich kann den zwar noch nit, aber ich kann dir sicherlich noch gute Tipps in Sachen Überwindung geben. 
Also, du sagst das du den Barspin bereits kannst? Is doch wunderbar, warum hast du dann Angst loszulassen? Ich tippe mal, das du daran denkst, auf welche tausend Möglichkeiten du dir dabei wehtun könntest!? Das solltets du auf keinen Fall tun, das meiste davon ist mehr oder weniger deine Fantasy.
Ich hab mich zu anfang nzb nie getraut von oben aus einer Q-Pipe zu fahren. Irgendwann als ich mal auf nem abgelegenen Platz allein war, dachte ich: _Hier siht mich keiner, versuch ichs einfach mal..._
Geschlagene 30 Minuten später hab ich mich endlich überwunden. Und zwar hab ich folgendes gem8:

Schutzkleidung gecheckt und mich überzeugt das sie vernünftig schützt*
geguckt ob das Kettenblatt aufschlägt wenn ich runterfahre
Und ich habe gebetet*²
* Dazu kannst du einfach mal auf deiner Schutzkleidung ne Pipe auf den Knien runterrutschen. Sie schützt natürlich immer, es hilft aber der Psyche.
*² Ich weiß nicht ob du, oder an wen du glaubst, aber eten hilft eig immer etwas besser zu verarbeiten. Ich bin ein sehr gläubischer Mensch des evangelismus. wenn ich bete weiß ich, das Gott mich beschützen wird.

Es hilft wirklich manchmal, wenn niemand dich sieht. ansonsten musst du deine Ängste nur überwinden. Das ist sicherlich schwer aber wenn du es einmal geschafft hast, kannst du es auch immer wieder.


----------



## Mador (19. Oktober 2005)

Hey!
So, da ich jetzt den Barspin normal kann, möchte ich mich an den Bunny Barspin trauen. Den normalen Barspin kann ich jetzt immer, kann ihn auch einen Randstein runter und so zeugs!
Nun weis ich aber nicht wie der Bunny Hop Barspin geht, wie das mit dem Sattel klemmen ist und mit dem Lenker werfen.
Bitte um Hilfe   

                          Bye Seby


----------



## CDRacer (20. Oktober 2005)

Mhh, also du machst einen Bunnyhop und wirfst rum, was anderes ist das echt nicht. Klemmen tu ich dabei auch auf dem MTB nich wirklich, halt bei der Landung. Auf keinen Fall versuchen erst zu klemmen und dann zu werfen, weil so klappt fehlt Zeit und schaut blöd aus


----------



## RedRex (28. Oktober 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Machen: Einfach Bunnyhop und wirf den Scheiss.
> 
> Nicht machen: In Foren fragen, was du machen musst, wenn du Angst vor einem Trick hast.



hab ich heute an meinem zweiten tag aufm bmx auch gemacht, finde bunybarspin einfacher als barspin und es sieht besser aus, hab 3 mal bunnyhop nohand landing gemacht und beim vierten mal einfach ´gedreht, sofort rum, die höhe kommt mit der zeit alleine... einfach probieren, gruß daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

